# Respiratory problems?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I understand that most rodents are quite prone to respiratory issues and I was just wondering if someone could tell my the signs of this? Like behavioral changes and such. Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

As a prey species, mice and other small mammals are good at hiding signs of illness.
respiratory dieseases usually produce respiratory sounds like sneezing, sniffling and squeaking.
If the disease persists for longer you can see general malaise, a ruffled coat, weight loss and apathy.
In my experience, nasal or ocular discharge is not so common, if it's not an advanced case.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Serena said:


> As a prey species, mice and other small mammals are good at hiding signs of illness.
> respiratory dieseases usually produce respiratory sounds like sneezing, sniffling and squeaking.
> If the disease persists for longer you can see general malaise, a ruffled coat, weight loss and apathy.
> In my experience, nasal or ocular discharge is not so common, if it's not an advanced case.


Thank you for responding. What do you think would be the best way to go about treating this?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

respiratory problems are usually either bacterial or viral (rarely pneumonia can be caused by larvae of parasites). Since you don't know which it is without expensive diagnostic tests, an antibiotic is the preferred treatment for sniffling mice. It won't help with viruses, but with secondary bacterial infections. 
besides that you have to have good living conditions, good food and then you can just wait and see.
If you have animals that are constantly sick and you want to breed you might want to reconsider this and cull the affected mice from your breeding stock.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Serena said:


> respiratory problems are usually either bacterial or viral (rarely pneumonia can be caused by larvae of parasites). Since you don't know which it is without expensive diagnostic tests, an antibiotic is the preferred treatment for sniffling mice. It won't help with viruses, but with secondary bacterial infections.
> besides that you have to have good living conditions, good food and then you can just wait and see.
> If you have animals that are constantly sick and you want to breed you might want to reconsider this and cull the affected mice from your breeding stock.


She wasn't sick when I put her in. Honestly I'm not even sure if she is because she seems energetic and happy I'm not sure if they are squeaks or sneezes. Like I said her environment is fine I'll try a different bedding since shes allergic to the regular petstore one and might have issues with the wood chips. Her food is a mix of pet store food and other things I've added since she's pregnant. I'll keep a close eye on her I only really hear her sneeze/squeak when I hold her. I'll be sure to act cautiously and seek help if she begins to look less healthy. Thank you for your response


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As per Serena for symptoms but as with yours is when you hold her it may be an allergic reaction to you in some way including soap you use to wash your hands.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

As I said: they are very good at hiding signs of illnesses. 
I'm not saying it can't be an irritation due to the bedding, you just have to keep a close eye on them. if she gets worse she needs a vet.
She also didn't need to be sick when you got her. They can carry around bacteria and viruses without being clinically ill or you can bring the bugs in (with your clothes, hay, bedding,..., or with wild rodents if you have any in the mouse shed or whereever you keep them etc).


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Scarring of the respiratory tract is something that does become worse over time so the longer you wait for treatment the more damage is done. A check up by a vet would certainly rule out respiratory Infection or confirm and a suitable treatment be provided.

If allergy problem then that is something that has to be determined by close monitoring and elimination.

As Serena said mice are very good at hiding any illness or weakness that is why it is recommended to have atleast a 4 week quarantine period.

With practice and your own stethoscope best is the dual head type one can detect any respiratory infections very early before symptoms show which should reduce scarring to virtually nil if treatment started at first detection and confirmed by qualified vet. A few extra minutes on a weekly health check as cleaning cage and a few pounds for a stethoscope could be beneficial to the success of healthy offspring in future breedings.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty easy to tell with sneezing and squeaking if she tilts her head forward when she makes a noise and it sounds like a sneeze it will be sneezing...


----------

